# Enlistment Options



## AKguy (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello Shadowspear members. I am in a somewhat "unique" situation and could use some guidance. I just got out of the National Guard after 3 years of service. I am an E4 11b looking to enlist into active duty and serve in the 75th Ranger Regiment with my current mos. I REALLY do NOT want to reclass.

The issue I'm facing is that my recruiters are basically telling me that if I go to meps and the option 40 contract I need is not available, I need to pick something else then and there or else they will no longer assist me in my enlistment. I'm willing to wait for it but was told they will not. They also told me that all of the recruiting offices in neighboring cities all fall under the same command and I would essentially be blacklisted because it shows "I don't have commitment to the Army". Now I'm not sure if this is true or not but that's what they told me, and if it is I have only one shot at enlistment.

This brings me to my options. These are some roads I have looked into but I am not quite sure of their viability:

-Pray I can get an 11b with op40
-Try and get 11b with an airborne contract and volunteer at airborne school
-Or the Shitbag option: get 18x and try to get my contract changed at airborne school(last resort, and I'm not sure if its even possible)

Any advice is appreciated, and thank you.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 29, 2020)

Why not wait until the option 40 contract *IS* available, and *THEN* go to MEPS.  Can the recruiters not tell you in advance?  That seems pretty simple for them to figure out.

Am I missing something?

_EDIT: I find it interesting that prayer is your first option..._


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 29, 2020)

0699 said:


> _EDIT: I find it interesting that prayer is your first option..._


LOL, I was thinking the same thing. 

_"Hope prayer is not a strategy".


._


----------



## AKguy (Apr 29, 2020)

No, according to them because I am considered prior service they cannot see what jobs are available to me from their office. They cannot reserve a slot for me like they could for a non prior service individual. Everything is done at MEPS.


----------



## AKguy (Apr 29, 2020)

That is my issue. They are only willing to take me to meps once.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 29, 2020)

Oooof.  That sucks.

I think option #2 is your best bet.  I have it from first hand sources that as of last November, they are offering RASP to qualified soldiers graduating from infantry basic training and/or airborne school.

My opinion and $2 will buy you a cup of coffee at Wawa...


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm not disputing the OP, but I am trying to understand A) how a recruiter can't see what's available for a PS enlistee and B) you go to MEPS and have to take it or leave it.

Is the goarmy.com chat still running? It might be worth going there just to validate what you're being told.


----------



## AKguy (Apr 30, 2020)

AWP said:


> I'm not disputing the OP, but I am trying to understand A) how a recruiter can't see what's available for a PS enlistee and B) you go to MEPS and have to take it or leave it.
> 
> Is the goarmy.com chat still running? It might be worth going there just to validate what you're being told.



To answer your questions AWP:

A) The recruiters told me all prior service contracts must be pulled from the ROC at MEPS so they cannot guarantee that there will be option 40s available for my mos. They cannot reserve a contract for me like they can for an initial entry enlistment, which means I can't wait until it is available for me to go to MEPS. This means I have to go to MEPS to pick a contract. I was told I could keep my mos and choose a duty station, but no guarantee of an option 40 or an option 4(aiborne).

B) The recruiters basically told me that if they send me to MEPS and I do not enlist the first time, they would be unwilling to send me again and would stop working with me. I'm not opposed to trying a different office, but they told me all of the offices in the nearby cities fall under the same command and they would "blacklist" me because I'm "not committed to the Army, only to a specific job." They don't want to waist their time with me.

I'm going to call nearby cities and see if they give me the same answers.


----------



## Deleted member 7960 (Apr 30, 2020)

Your recruiter is a sh*tbag. Plain and simple. It’s your life, your career. If MEPS doesn’t have the contract you want, I wouldn’t sign something different... and if the recruiter stops working for you then fire his ass and move on to the next one.

They aren’t going to blacklist a prior service guy for wanting to take his service to the next level.


----------



## AKguy (Apr 30, 2020)

Duke said:


> Your recruiter is a sh*tbag. Plain and simple. It’s your life, your career. If MEPS doesn’t have the contract you want, I wouldn’t sign something different... and if the recruiter stops working for you then fire his ass and move on to the next one.


Which is what I was prepared to do but according to him all recruiters in the area are under the same commander who won't want to help me. Worse comes to worse ill drive a few hours to go to a recruiter that uses a different meps station.


----------



## Deleted member 7960 (Apr 30, 2020)

AKguy said:


> Which is what I was prepared to do but according to him all recruiters in the area are under the same commander who won't want to help me. Worse comes to worse ill drive a few hours to go to a recruiter that uses a different meps station.



If you truly get blacklisted PM me his office’s number.


----------



## AKguy (Apr 30, 2020)

They also told me that they want my word that I'll  sign up the first trip up to MEPS before they'll even send me the first time.


----------



## AKguy (Apr 30, 2020)

Duke said:


> If you truly get blacklisted PM me his office’s number.


Roger Duke


----------



## Deleted member 7960 (Apr 30, 2020)

AKguy said:


> They also told me that they want my word that I'll  sign up the first trip up to MEPS before they'll even send me the first time.


I wouldn’t lie to him and say you’ll sign and then not sign, as then he‘d have some ammunition. Another recruiter in the area will likely be more willing if it means filling his quota.


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 30, 2020)

AKguy said:


> They also told me that they want my word that I'll  sign up the first trip up to MEPS before they'll even send me the first time.


Tell them to eat a fucking dick. That recruiter is way, way out of line. I will echo @Duke- send us their stations contact info. Everything you have said- if it is 100% truthful- is the reason people don’t trust recruiters.
If you haven’t, submit your info to these guys and use the contact info to link up with them 

75th Ranger Regiment Army USASOC Ranger United Staes


----------



## AKguy (Apr 30, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Tell them to eat a fucking dick. That recruiter is way, way out of line. I will echo @Duke- send us their stations contact info. Everything you have said- if it is 100% truthful- is the reason people don’t trust recruiters.
> If you haven’t, submit your info to these guys and use the contact info to link up with them
> 
> 75th Ranger Regiment Army USASOC Ranger United Staes


Roger DasBoot, I sent them an email about my current situation. Thank you.


----------



## DZ (Apr 30, 2020)

If you're telling the truth, your recruiter is a limp dick fuck boy, and a terrible excuse of an NCO.

I'd go to another recruiter just out of principle even if it's under the same recruiting command, just to try and call his bluff.

I agree with my boys though, if you get black listed I'd love to call and chat with them.


----------



## AKguy (Apr 30, 2020)

DZ said:


> If you're telling the truth, your recruiter is a limp dick, fuck boy and a terrible excuse of an NCO.
> 
> I'd go to another recruiter just out of principle even if it's under the same recruiting command, just to try and call his bluff.
> 
> I agree with my boys though, if you get black listed I'd love to call and chat with them.


Definitely going to try somewhere else. It wasn't my specific recruiter telling me this, it was the head honcho at the office (I'm not sure how leadership works in recruiting, he wasn't a 1sg)who when calling meps to ask questions kept referring to me as a hard sell. My recruiter was just quiet during the whole exchange.


----------



## AWP (Apr 30, 2020)

So far every post by a Green Tag in this thread is pure gold and why I love this board.

Mad props to @DasBoot for using "eat a fucking dick" as that might be my favorite phrase of all time.


----------



## Kaufia22B (May 5, 2020)

Get a different recruiter. I’ve been pursuing a conditional release from the Guard for 9 months now. My AD recruiter told me the exact opposite.

My understanding is, because you’re prior service you DO NOT have to go to MEPS until you’ve reserved a contact you actually like. I was told I’d have to go to the recruiting office, pick out a contract to reserve and then head to MEPS whenever I picked out a contract. Obviously those contracts are within reason, see the new Prior Service Business Rules posted at the end of February. According to your post, you’re 11B and have under four years AD, should be fine.

Call a different recruiter. A technique I’ve used is play dumb and call them. Don’t explain yourself until you have them on the phone or a visit in person.

Good luck and keep us in the loop.


----------



## LimaPanther (May 6, 2020)

Unsure if it will help, since it has been a long time since I was a recruiter, but I have a grandson presently on recruiting in KY and I can check with him about any questions anyone may have or I can give his info. He may be in another state but USAREC rules are the same nation wide.


----------



## LimaPanther (May 6, 2020)

Wanted to do an update on my last entry. I talked with my Grandson today, who is an Army Recruiter in KY. His reply about prior service coming in is this: Prior service can come in but with no guarantees. At present the Army feels they had their chance and got out. Now they take what ever the needs of the Army are. If they held an Infantry MOS when they got out they can probably get back into the infantry but that is it. Once in then they can submit packets for something else. Sorry  troops.


----------



## Kaldak (May 6, 2020)

It would be great if your grandson joined and got vetted.

Your vetting is underway, by the way.


----------



## LimaPanther (May 6, 2020)

I'll mention it to him. I asked him about mission numbers since the virus hit. He said the Army is the Army. They still want the same numbers regardless. Said they finally let them back into the stations but still can't enter MEPS.


----------



## LimaPanther (May 6, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> It would be great if your grandson joined and got vetted.
> 
> Your vetting is underway, by the way.


 Thanks. Once vet goes through would like to give a little history of those that started our service before NAM. When I went in the Corps we were "Selected" by the Corps for our jobs. When Recon was stood up in 58 both Force and the Bn were looked at about the same. We just went where sent. SEALs started in NAM from the UDT teams. Good friend of mine was UDT and said he went there to blow things up. Couldn't understand why he was doing ambushes. Went as UDT, left as Team 2. Rangers were separate companies in a Div. Any remember the original name of the SF Q course? Many never attended Q but given "S" to MOS by Grp. Any other old timers on.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 8, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> Thanks. Once vet goes through would like to give a little history of those that started our service before NAM.


You are 'good to go'.  That Green Tag looks good on you, Marine!


----------



## LimaPanther (May 8, 2020)

Appreciate the Green Tag


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 8, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> Appreciate the Green Tag


Appreciate what you did to earn it.


----------



## AKguy (May 8, 2020)

Thanks for your help LimaPanther*.*


----------



## AKguy (Jun 22, 2020)

Update: I'm going to meps later this week. The recruiters seemed to change their tune completely since the last time we talked and are willing to send me whether I sign or not. They said the Sgt. Major is on board and will do their best to get me that 11b option 40 or 4, and will make calls(whatever that means).

One last question for any Rangers in the know; is it still possible to volunteer for RASP at airborne if I was to get the option 4 instead of the option 40? I know things can change and especially with the covid situation with reduced class sizes.

Thanks all


----------



## AKguy (Aug 2, 2020)

Well I went to Meps and neither option 4 or 40 were available, and 18x is gone for the rest of the year. I didn't sign anything but will be going back in the nearish future. I've been given the option to reclass or choose a duty station. Would Fort Benning be the best bet if Rangers was my end goal, that is assuming my unit would even release me to attend RASP?


----------



## busyworks (Aug 12, 2020)

AKguy said:


> Well I went to Meps and neither option 4 or 40 were available, and 18x is gone for the rest of the year. I didn't sign anything but will be going back in the nearish future. I've been given the option to reclass or choose a duty station. Would Fort Benning be the best bet if Rangers was my end goal, that is assuming my unit would even release me to attend RASP?


was opt4/opt40 in general that was unavailable? or just for 11 series?


----------



## AKguy (Aug 14, 2020)

busyworks said:


> was opt4/opt40 in general that was unavailable? or just for 11 series?


I'm not sure about other MOS's. I didn't ask because I only wanted 11B.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Aug 14, 2020)

AKguy said:


> I'm not sure about other MOS's. I didn't ask because I only wanted 11B.



I had a similar situation as you, but mine is a bit dated. I tried to get a Ranger contract as prior service and was told it wasn’t available (due to the prior service). I ended up taking an airborne infantry contract, because everyone told me that I could volunteer for RIP (now RASP) in Airborne school, so I rolled the dice and chanced it. Fortunately it was accurate information and I ended up going from Airborne to Batt. It was as easy as “who wants to try out?” during airborne. I’d confirm with the newer guys that option still exists though.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 14, 2020)

AKguy said:


> I'm not sure about other MOS's. I didn't ask because I only wanted 11B.





ShadowSpear said:


> I had a similar situation as you, but mine is a bit dated. I tried to get a Ranger contract as prior service and was told it wasn’t available (due to the prior service). I ended up taking an airborne infantry contract, because everyone told me that I could volunteer for RIP (now RASP) in Airborne school, so I rolled the dice and chanced it. Fortunately it was accurate information and I ended up going from Airborne to Batt. It was as easy as “who wants to try out?” during airborne. I’d confirm with the newer guys that option still exists though.


I don’t know how this works now that RASP is before Airborne school. I could ask my buddy who’s an instructor but he’s phase 2, so I doubt he has a lot of insight into the “in processing” and admin part of showing up to RASP.


----------



## EqualReaction (Aug 14, 2020)

AKguy said:


> Well I went to Meps and neither option 4 or 40 were available, and 18x is gone for the rest of the year. I didn't sign anything but will be going back in the nearish future. I've been given the option to reclass or choose a duty station. Would Fort Benning be the best bet if Rangers was my end goal, that is assuming my unit would even release me to attend RASP?





AKguy said:


> Well I went to Meps and neither option 4 or 40 were available, and 18x is gone for the rest of the year. I didn't sign anything but will be going back in the nearish future. I've been given the option to reclass or choose a duty station. Would Fort Benning be the best bet if Rangers was my end goal, that is assuming my unit would even release me to attend RASP?


I’m prior service and I’ll be headed to MEPS soon. I’ll let you know if anything has changed. I’m not sure if our business rules are the same because you are already in the guard, but I feel your pain about trying to get an option 40. I’ve already changed 1 station because the first one simply didn’t even want to bother.


DasBoot said:


> I don’t know how this works now that RASP is before Airborne school. I could ask my buddy who’s an instructor but he’s phase 2, so I doubt he has a lot of insight into the “in processing” and admin part of showing up to RASP.


I’m in this predicament as well. I’m still waiting for MEPS to approve my medical stuff but seeing as the fiscal year is close to its end I doubt there will be hardly anything.

 I did contact the Ranger liaison at Ft Benning, and he said that as long as one meets the administrative scores and PT requirements that they will have the chance to volunteer for RASP at OSUT.


----------



## AKguy (Aug 15, 2020)

EqualReaction said:


> I’m prior service and I’ll be headed to MEPS soon. I’ll let you know if anything has changed. I’m not sure if our business rules are the same because you are already in the guard, but I feel your pain about trying to get an option 40. I’ve already changed 1 station because the first one simply didn’t even want to bother.
> 
> I’m in this predicament as well. I’m still waiting for MEPS to approve my medical stuff but seeing as the fiscal year is close to its end I doubt there will be hardly anything.
> 
> I did contact the Ranger liaison at Ft Benning, and he said that as long as one meets the administrative scores and PT requirements that they will have the chance to volunteer for RASP at OSUT.


Yeah the problem is I'm already an 11b so no OSUT for me. Otherwise it would've been easier to get to RASP. Hopefully next time I go at least airborne is open but I doubt it. I contacted the Ranger Recruiters at Benning and they said that if I qualify for an Option 40 they could give me their UIC to take to MEPS to try to get to RASP that way. I have no idea what that means or how it would work but hopefully that works out. They said if that doesn't work I can apply after 6 months at my duty station, but if I become promotable I have to go to Ranger school before I can go to RASP. I told them qualified but I'm still waiting to hear back from them about the UIC thing.


----------



## EqualReaction (Aug 15, 2020)

AKguy said:


> Yeah the problem is I'm already an 11b so no OSUT for me. Otherwise it would've been easier to get to RASP. Hopefully next time I go at least airborne is open but I doubt it. I contacted the Ranger Recruiters at Benning and they said that if I qualify for an Option 40 they could give me their UIC to take to MEPS to try to get to RASP that way. I have no idea what that means or how it would work but hopefully that works out. They said if that doesn't work I can apply after 6 months at my duty station, but if I become promotable I have to go to Ranger school before I can go to RASP. I told them qualified but I'm still waiting to hear back from them about the UIC thing.



Okay I see. I hope and pray you can get into RASP. Maybe when fiscal year changes in September/October they’ll have fresh option 40s, or at the very least option 4s.


----------



## AWP (Aug 15, 2020)

EqualReaction said:


> Okay I see. I hope and pray you can get into RASP. Maybe when fiscal year changes in September/October they’ll have fresh option 40s, or at the very least option 4s.



As guys have posted here before (RIP @Centermass) contracts can open all of the time. You may wait a week, you may wait a month or two, but even the fiscal year isn't the best benchmark.

Keep pushing, keep waiting (if you can), and the slots will open up. Just be ready in case the recruiter gives you a "option 40 right now, but can you leave in a week" type call.


----------



## AKguy (Sep 1, 2020)

Well, Option 40 just wasn't in the cards for me gents. I signed a 3 year contract as an 11b to Fort Campbell and will be volunteering from there when I'm able.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 1, 2020)

AKguy said:


> Well, Option 40 just wasn't in the cards for me gents. I signed a 3 year contract as an 11b to Fort Campbell and will be volunteering from there when I'm able.


Show up, volunteer for Ranger school ASAP, spend whatever amount of time you need to at school and get your tab. Get back, drop that RASP packet. You can be here within 12 months of showing up at campbell.


----------



## AKguy (Sep 1, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Show up, volunteer for Ranger school ASAP, spend whatever amount of time you need to at school and get your tab. Get back, drop that RASP packet. You can be here within 12 months of showing up at campbell.


Roger DasBoot, do you know if volunteering for Regiment is the same as volunteering for SFAS, in that my unit cannot deny me from attending?


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 1, 2020)

AKguy said:


> Roger DasBoot, do you know if volunteering for Regiment is the same as volunteering for SFAS, in that my unit cannot deny me from attending?


I’m sure they’ll be mad but as far as I know, you’ll be good.


----------



## RabidMongrel (Sep 2, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Show up, volunteer for Ranger school ASAP, spend whatever amount of time you need to at school and get your tab. Get back, drop that RASP packet. You can be here within 12 months of showing up at campbell.



Out of curiosity, are you saying you were unable to volunteer at the end of OSUT?


----------



## RabidMongrel (Sep 2, 2020)

AKguy said:


> Roger DasBoot, do you know if volunteering for Regiment is the same as volunteering for SFAS, in that my unit cannot deny me from attending?



Precious reply was mean't yo ou AKGuy:

Out of curiosity, are you saying you were unable to volunteer at the end of OSUT?


----------



## RabidMongrel (Sep 2, 2020)

Sorry about weird words guys. Having some difficulty on mobile phone for some reason.


----------



## AKguy (Sep 2, 2020)

RabidMongrel said:


> Precious reply was mean't yo ou AKGuy:
> 
> Out of curiosity, are you saying you were unable to volunteer at the end of OSUT?


No, when I went to OSUT I was in the National Guard  and did not get to volunteer. If you're active duty you'll be able to.


----------



## RabidMongrel (Sep 2, 2020)

AKguy said:


> No, when I went to OSUT I was in the National Guard  and did not get to volunteer. If you're active duty you'll be able to.



Thanks for the quick reply AK. I wish you the best of luck to you with your career man.


----------

